# Monkey babies on gumtree.



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Love this babies monkeys to join your family. Other Household Goods for Sale South Lanarkshire Glasgow

:gasp:

I know you can get some marosets and such, don't you need a lisence? I don't know much about it to be fair. But was really surprised to find this on gumtree.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

its a scam. no doubt about it 
so i suggest just ignore it completely, or just bait the scammer for a while lol


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Have reported it


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

That place seems to be full of scams. I have just seen an English Bulldog puppy on that very page for £150!


----------

